# Sie ist wieder zurück..... Lucy Pinder!



## dante_23 (20 Nov. 2018)

*Nach Jahren der Funkstille meldet sich Lucy Pinder mit einem neuen Kalender zurück!*

Für mich eine wirkliche Sensation, damit hätte ich nicht mehr gerechnet. Eine tolle Neuigkeit, und wer weiß, vll kommen in Zukunft wieder neue Shoots 

Was sagt ihr zum Comeback von Lucy Pinder?


----------



## alpaslan (20 Nov. 2018)

wow, was für titten


----------



## Chamser81 (21 Nov. 2018)

Das ist doch mal eine sehr gute Nachricht denn Lucy war und ist eine Traumfrau/Sexbombe unter all den britischen Nackedeis!

Hoffentlich kommt da in Zukunft noch mehr, viel mehr! :drip:

:thx:


----------



## Tittelelli (21 Nov. 2018)

alpaslan schrieb:


> wow, was für titten



ja,da ist heute wieder Handarbeit bei Dir angesagt.:WOW::WOW:


----------



## Suicide King (21 Nov. 2018)

Ich würde mich auch sehr freuen wenn es bald wieder neues von ihr zu sehen gibt.


----------



## Padderson (21 Nov. 2018)

naja - ich bin kein Freund von Riesentitten, aber hübsch isse ja


----------



## Death Row (21 Nov. 2018)

Geile Sache! Ich hoffe auch wieder auf nackte Tatsachen <3
Ihr Instagram war ja vergleichsweise "langweilig"


----------



## ultrabrutale (25 Nov. 2018)

Na Hallelujah. Geil


----------



## mauro (25 Nov. 2018)

sexy bomb.....


----------



## Punisher (25 Nov. 2018)

klasse
super lecker


----------



## Brian (10 Dez. 2018)

*Da ich ein Fan von ihr bin freue ich mich natürlich riesig.*.. :WOW:


----------



## mauro (12 Dez. 2018)

fantastic! super big tits


----------



## Death Row (11 Apr. 2022)

Ich war doch überrascht zu erfahren, dass Lucy jetzt auch bei *Onlyfans* ist. Anscheinend aber (noch) angezogen


----------



## dante_23 (25 Apr. 2022)

Death Row schrieb:


> Ich war doch überrascht zu erfahren, dass Lucy jetzt auch bei *Onlyfans* ist. Anscheinend aber (noch) angezogen


vor wenigen tagen habe ich ebenfalls erfahren, dass lucy nun bei onlyfans ist! 

wow, was für eine nachricht - um ehrlich zu sein hätte ich nicht mehr erwartet, dass lucy jemals nochmal nacktaufnahmen machen lässt (sie ist ja schon einige jahre aus dem biz)...

ich gehe davon aus, dass wir zeitnah jene aufnahmen von ihr sehen werden, womit sie berühmt wurde....  :WOW:


----------



## Tittelelli (26 Apr. 2022)

jetzt bekommt ihr Verklemmten bestimmt bald neue Rubbelvorlagen


----------



## Death Row (5 Juni 2022)

Mittlerweile gibt es einen *neuen Shoot* mit Lucy, welchen ihr hier sehen könnt! 

https://www.celebboard.net/showthread.php?t=858632

Ich finde den Shoot einfach nur hot! Lucy sieht geiler aus als jemals zuvor, auch wenn sie noch nicht alles zeigt! :drip: love2


----------



## miki13 (7 Juni 2022)

Klasse Frau!!!


----------

